# LRR or not? 11 eco



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

well I got 70,000 miles on my cruze, and (I know this topic has been up before, but older ones, with less miles on their cars) I need new summer tires, has anyone switched to a normal tire and not a LRR? Is the gas mileage going to be that much different. 


If you have or have not, what is the cheapest replacement tires for my eco that is a decent tire. the goodyears sucked in the snow, even a tiny bit of snow. they even slipped on rain. I had to get snow tires.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have found a set of used tires for $390 with 10-11/32 thread left (new is 12/32) Of [FONT=Helvetica neue, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]*BRIDGESTONE TURANZA SERENITY PLUS. *[/FONT]


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A good 70-80% of all-season passenger tires on the market now incorporate a LRR tread design. It saves fuel, and it's a good selling point for the tire manufacturers.

The Turanza Sereneity Plus that you mentioned (at least the recent iterations) are indeed a LRR tire, BUT they are not a tire designed with only fuel economy in mind like the Goodyears were.

The Conti PureContact, Pirelli P7, and Turanza Serenity Plus are all highly ranked tires at the moment.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> A good 70-80% of all-season passenger tires on the market now incorporate a LRR tread design. It saves fuel, and it's a good selling point for the tire manufacturers.
> 
> The Turanza Sereneity Plus that you mentioned (at least the recent iterations) are indeed a LRR tire, BUT they are not a tire designed with only fuel economy in mind like the Goodyears were.
> 
> The Conti PureContact, Pirelli P7, and Turanza Serenity Plus are all highly ranked tires at the moment.



I think i may just get these, They are used, but I have used winter tires with out a problem, plus I save quite a bit. (tight for money at the moment)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> I think i may just get these, They are used, but I have used winter tires with out a problem, plus I save quite a bit. (tight for money at the moment)


I would ask the seller why they're getting rid of them, if there was anything they didn't like about them first (snow handling ability, noise complaints, etc). 

Used tires - they make good financial sense if you can get them with decent tread still (which those have). I currently have a used tire from a blowout on mine until I can replace the complete set. I didn't want to throw out 3 good tires...or buy a brand-new one when all 3 will need to be replaced soon anyway.

Good luck - let us know how you like them. I'll soon be in the market for another set myself.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I would ask the seller why they're getting rid of them, if there was anything they didn't like about them first (snow handling ability, noise complaints, etc).
> 
> Used tires - they make good financial sense if you can get them with decent tread still (which those have). I currently have a used tire from a blowout on mine until I can replace the complete set. I didn't want to throw out 3 good tires...or buy a brand-new one when all 3 will need to be replaced soon anyway.
> 
> Good luck - let us know how you like them. I'll soon be in the market for another set myself.


It was a giant used tire store online. So maybe it was from a smashed car? I need snow tires up in northern NY so they will be just summer tires, that does remind me, I want rims to keep my snow tires on so I can just switch them my self instead of paying every year. Where should I get a set of cheap rims? And what bolt pattern do I need?


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Bolt pattern is 5x105, and tirerack.com has inexpensive steelies for our cars, I'm sure there are other places to get them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hop onto those used Bridgestones. That's a deal for a decent tire. 

The OEM Eco Goodyear AFM's are a pretty decent tire, especially when under $500 installed for the set. But if you live where the snow is often gloppy, a set of winter tires/wheels are recommended. If for no other reason than to keep the nice aluminum Eco wheels looking good and minimizing the chance of tire bead corrosion setting in after a few years.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Hop onto those used Bridgestones. That's a deal for a decent tire.
> 
> The OEM Eco Goodyear AFM's are a pretty decent tire, especially when under $500 installed for the set. But if you live where the snow is often gloppy, a set of winter tires/wheels are recommended. If for no other reason than to keep the nice aluminum Eco wheels looking good and minimizing the chance of tire bead corrosion setting in after a few years.




Just ordered them up. Thanks! Came to $393 with free shipping. all the tread is 10-12/32 Hopefully Ill like them better then the goodyears. For some reason I thought they were a bad tire. I know when it rained, I hated them. 

Yeah ill look on tire rack. I looked quick, but I wanted to see if I could find used rims before going new. On the winter rims looks and condition are not top priority as long as the work.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

are there any other older cars with these rims so I can check junkyards before I buy new? I doubt there is many cruzes in there yet lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> are there any other older cars with these rims so I can check junkyards before I buy new? I doubt there is many cruzes in there yet lol


Cruze LS, 2011 1LT models, or Sonics. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

I should have gotten snow tires for my 2012 ECO, but ill wait till next winter season I think, not worth it now IMO. My 8k mile goodyears are very poor in the snow. And of course, its a pretty stiff ride.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mattwa said:


> I should have gotten snow tires for my 2012 ECO, but ill wait till next winter season I think, not worth it now IMO. My 8k mile goodyears are very poor in the snow. And of course, its a pretty stiff ride.



very poor is a understatement, have I told you I hated them goodyears?  I went to town last winter with them on, returned with winterforces. I couldn't make it out of the shopping malls parking lot. 


I don't have much of a selection with rims, I may just wait till next fall to get a pair of rims.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> very poor is a understatement, have I told you I hated them goodyears?  I went to town last winter with them on, returned with winterforces. I couldn't make it out of the shopping malls parking lot.
> 
> 
> I don't have much of a selection with rims, I may just wait till next fall to get a pair of rims.


Maybe it is just me and the amount of snow driving I did or did not do. But I just turned over 20k on Goodyear s and I have no complaints when it comes to rain or snow. Maybe I am more conservative in less than optimal driving condition driving but I have no complaints with my Assurances. I have thought about winter tires but don't see a need now even though we had our worst winter in years.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The OEM Goodyears do get quite stiff in the cold. Snow traction is on par for a typical all-season, ie, not great. They'll muddle through. I view all-seasons as 3-season tires that can get me home in a early/late-season snowstorm to change to winter tires.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

sciphi said:


> The OEM Goodyears do get quite stiff in the cold. Snow traction is on par for a typical all-season, ie, not great. They'll muddle through. I view all-seasons as 3-season tires that can get me home in a early/late-season snowstorm to change to winter tires.


we must have different snow up here in the woods of new york lol. Granted the 1st year wasnt bad with the OEM's but soon as they wore a little, my lord. I live on back roads though as well, not so many plows. Its suv/truck location.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Anywhere that gets significant amounts of snow or where plows are scarce, like where you live, I'd recommend snow tires. The OEM Goodyears are okay in light snow or on plowed roads, but not much more than 1-2" of snow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The water content of the snow is also a big factor in how well the OEM Goodyears deal with snow. In the dry snow we tend to get in Denver they work just fine. I easily plowed through 8 inches of champaign powder (very little moisture in the snow) with my Goodyears before replacing them due to dry rot.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I got my bridgestone turenza's on and I will say they are a much better tire then the goodyears!


----------

